

Fred Wilson: Why Do You Want To Invest? - neilc
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/10/why-do-you-want.html

======
joeguilmette
"I know a lot of investors who invest in something because they "need a play
in that market sector" or because "they like to follow xyz investors in deals"
or because "it's a hot company, we'll make a lot of money on this one".

To my mind, those are not great reasons to have someone invest in your
company. When things go awry, and they always do, those kind of investors are
not likely to hunker down with you and figure out how to solve whatever
problems you are facing."

such a great point.

